# Tip is included.



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Picked up Lyft pax, visiting from Texas. Nice ride and very friendly. At the end of the trip:

Husband, "Thank you so much, let me get your tip" pulls out his wallet.

Wife, "Oh no, honey, tips are included"

Me with a smile, "Actually they're not"

Wife "Really? Appreciate you letting me know, I thought they were"

Me, "No, you're only paying for the fare but gratuity is always appreciated"

Wife "Oh, I didn't know Lyft didn't include tips, I know for sure with Uber they are"

Me, "No, Uber doesn't include them either ma'am, there is a tip option if you chose to do so"

Wife "Well, now I know. Honey, give him his tip then"

Husband pulls out $10 and hands it to me.

Thanks Fuber and Gryft for screwing us out of many tips with your marketing scemes.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

And now they'll be tippers...good job!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

This was old school Uber. Us drivers that have been around the block and back used to not even be able to mention tip (deactivation). This was when the rates were on par with Taxi rates or basically every ride was a 2x+ surge today. Then those rates cut in half. Then they were cut even more. And now we have tips with non-tippers.

When I see this non-tipping behavior, it is when a family member (child) or friend is telling them about Uber or Lyft and they tell them you don't even have to tip. 

The only way to combat this is by handling exactly like you did.

Just wait until you take a ride and the driver to hell bent that they don't need a tip. There was a time that Uber training videos instructed drivers to refuse tips, then you can refuse them but if the rider is insistent, you can accept them. I only tip cash so I forcibly give it to the driver and haul ass. I am sure that driver contacts Uber and says that he/she received a tip and don't want to get in trouble. This has happened on multiple occasions.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I once had a couple argue with me that tips are DEFINITELY included and that they have tipped every single uber driver for years 20%....they got really pissed and did not believe me when I tried to tell them that is just not the case...sigh


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Picked up Lyft pax, visiting from Texas. Nice ride and very friendly. At the end of the trip:
> 
> Husband, "Thank you so much, let me get your tip" pulls out his wallet.
> 
> ...


Good job on educating the pax. I take every opportunity to do so as well, resulting in many tips that otherwise, I would never have seen.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Good job on educating the pax. I take every opportunity to do so as well, resulting in many tips that otherwise, I would never have seen.


Yeah, I had to in this case. When her ping came in her rating showed "New". Must be a brand new user or not have been on the platform for too long.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember when I took Uber to work before I had a car I always tried handing the driver a 5 and like 90% said they cannot accept tips I said that’s not right and I would say nobody will know if I gave you cash so please take it and they would be like oh that makes sense this was about a year or so ago had the same driver a few times also always said the same thing I said dude we had this conversation last time you picked me up


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Picked up Lyft pax, visiting from Texas. Nice ride and very friendly. At the end of the trip:
> 
> Husband, "Thank you so much, let me get your tip" pulls out his wallet.
> 
> ...


Thanks from the state of Texas.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> Thanks from the state of Texas.


You're very welcome from the state of California


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> I once had a couple argue with me that tips are DEFINITELY included and that they have tipped every single uber driver for years 20%....they got really pissed and did not believe me when I tried to tell them that is just not the case...sigh


Wow .67 cents for their min fare ride probably. How do people take a 7$ ride and figure a tip is included. Even if Uber didn't take a cut no descent math adds up to a tip included


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

rideshareMN said:


> I once had a couple argue with me that tips are DEFINITELY included and that they have tipped every single uber driver for years 20%....they got really pissed and did not believe me when I tried to tell them that is just not the case...sigh


I had a lady thank me profusely...

When I educated her...

Used to be when their account is setup...

There is an UberTaxi screen that asks...

How much do you want to regularly tip...

And a lot set it to 20% tip...

And always made them think...

That they were tipping the driver...

That much on every ride...

I have ALWAYS hated that process...!!!

Rakos


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> I once had a couple argue with me that tips are DEFINITELY included and that they have tipped every single uber driver for years 20%


This goes back to around the time uber was sued for saying tipping is included and had to allow us to put up signs saying they weren't..

As a big thank you to drivers, it maybe it was an F you, uber made some changes in the rider app.

One of the changes was when they set up an account or even set up the app on a new phone it would ask for a preselected tip %. Then in tiny little itty bitty print it started that the tips were for Uber Taxi only.

The best part, Uber taxi was available in 4 or 5 cities in North America at the time.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

yep, I tried to explain all of that to the couple very politely, and that ubertaxi wasn't even available in our market...they got livid, and actually downrated me to 4* for telling them the truth -- I didn't even steer the conversation that way...they did!

I picked them up at an EXTREMELY wealthy townhome in a trendy part of town...i'm sure they did not like the concept that they had actually been cheap bastards to drivers for some time. hopefully after they calmed down, they did a little research to learn the truth, and my fellow drivers who got them after that were properly rewarded.

Saltyoldman made a very good point...when your fare is that cheap, how do you consciously not realize there isn't a tip in there? And if you really do think that there IS a tip included, are you really comfortable with the idea that you gave a sub-$1-dlr tip to get through rush hour traffic to your $300-dlr per person gala?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Wealthy people don't like anyone to tell them that they're wrong. I'm sure it had nothing to do with the tipping conversation, but more that a lower class driver was correcting them. They down-rated you to remind you of your place, which is doing everything to make their lives perfect and happy.

Seriously.


----------

